# ASA Augusta Shoot



## Dan Turner (Mar 13, 2005)

Is anyone going to the ASA shoot in augusta ga in the next few weeks? If so this will be my first ASA shoot can anyone give me a heads up on what to expect? Thanks


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

Me and my son will be going. It will be our first also. We are really looking forward to it.:blob1::blob1:


----------



## Buster Brown (Nov 22, 2007)

Probly be going with my crew. Expect allot of fun!! And good luck.:cheers::set1_violent002:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Expect a great shoot ,well run .Have lots of fun and meet some great people.I'll be there .Good luck


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Several things- Expect it to be the one of the smoothest run tournaments you have ever shot, expect to finish in a respectable amount of time(no 6 hr 20 targets here), expect to be rewarded if you shoot at the top(payback/entry fee), expect the ranges to be less than perfect walking(first year for this course so they won't have worn trails) and expect to meet some of the best people in archery. Other than that have a great time and drive safe.


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

This will also be my first ever ASA shoot. I do not really expect to do very well considering I have been shooting like doo doo here of late........


----------



## Dan Turner (Mar 13, 2005)

*Thanks*

They guys thanks for the great info, I hope to meet each and everyone of you all there. And GOOD LUCK to all of the archers shooting in this tourny. Hope to have lots of fun and meet a lot of new friends. See you in Ga


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Like everyone else said be ready to have a great time and meet some great people too.:tongue:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I will be there.You will have a blast and do yourself a favor join in on the smackdown at the simms range.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> I will be there.You will have a blast and do yourself a favor join in on the smackdown at the simms range.


Just make sure you bring cash, I don't take checks or credit cards.


----------



## figtide (Jan 16, 2006)

Just make sure you bring plenty of arrows Spoon...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

figtide said:


> Just make sure you bring plenty of arrows Spoon...


Why?? It will only take one to lighten your pockets a little.:wink:


----------



## figtide (Jan 16, 2006)

Glad to see your paying attention...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

figtide said:


> Glad to see your paying attention...


You don't truly believe that I would miss an opportunity like that do you??:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Just make sure you bring cash, I don't take checks or credit cards.


 Look who is getting froggy.I take it you red the little caboose that could again.:wink:


----------



## figtide (Jan 16, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> You don't truly believe that I would miss an opportunity like that do you??:wink:


I would be dissappointed if you did. Lord knows I couldn't have passed it up.

"When in doubt, just bust their nock"


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I'll be there! Hey Treeman - it was good to see ya in TX.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> Look who is getting froggy.I take it you red the little caboose that could again.:wink:


Based on our scores so far this year, Vegas has us even money.:mg: 











For now!:wink:


----------



## Dan Turner (Mar 13, 2005)

*Hope to see all*

I hope to see everyone there, looking forward to meeting you all. Which hotels are you all staying at. Candlewood inn?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Dan Turner said:


> I hope to see everyone there, looking forward to meeting you all. Which hotels are you all staying at. Candlewood inn?


I wanted to apologize for hijacking your thread but I hope this helps you understand the fun you are about to have. Treedude and I are local to each other but Figgy and I shot together in Kentucky last year. It is really more fun than I can describe.

As far as accomodation, we are staying at the Ramada LTD. I can give you the number if you are interested.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Trying to get the details to get there together*

Any locals recommend a good motel to try cheap.

Will be flying in Augusta and doing the rental car thing. How far is Augusta from the shoot site?

Might welcome sharing a room for cost. Will have another couple with me and they will need a room as well.
DB


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

Hey DB. From what I understand the shoot is about 10 or 15 minutes from the Augusta area. As far as hotels, I got a room at a decent rpice at the Clarion Suites. Maybe someone else can help you there.


----------



## Dan Turner (Mar 13, 2005)

*Rooms*

DB, The wife and I are staying in the candlewood suites and I asked the clerk how far it was from there and he said that it is only 2 exits down from that hotel. Hope this helps. Spoon, what shoot in ky did you shoot. reason asking is i live on the ky tn and va border and shoot in all three states. Let me know


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

The Red Roof Inn is a good place. It is basically a straight shot into the front gate at Fort Gordon. Be careful with some of the motels saying it is only 2 exits down, as 2 exits will equate to roughly 5 miles. Additionally, I am not sure what Fort Gordon has going on as far as training on Friday, however if it is a normal training day for the installation expect long lines at the gate on any weekday as it is a training installation. I have a close friend stationed there currently that is getting me some info on post activities for the weekend. Specifically how they intend to operate entry control points for the post. Normally you must have a DOD decal or get a temp. This could cause issues for anyone running late the morning of the shoot. I will post when I know more. Also if anyone wants specifics about the area, I was recently stationed there so I should be able to answer or get the answer for you. Just PM any questions.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I looked into fort gorden all you need to have is a valid driver lic ,reg and an inc card .They might check you ride so be ready like, no fire arms .They will give you a pass .


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

VeroShooter said:


> I'll be there! Hey Treeman - it was good to see ya in TX.


 It was nice to see you and the wife too.I will see you in Augusta.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

If im not mistaken....The entrance to where the shoot is will be on the south entrace into Ft. Gordon.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Airports*

Whats the mojor airports close to Augusta.

Right now Atlanta seems to be the one AA flys into.

Is there one closer in a neiboring state that AA flys into?
DB


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

DB, Columbia SC is pretty big but about an hour north, not sure what rates flying in there would be. 

I'll be at Augusta Lord willing.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Rates not a promblem*



shootstraight said:


> DB, Columbia SC is pretty big but about an hour north, not sure what rates flying in there would be.
> 
> I'll be at Augusta Lord willing.


Has to be an american airlines airport. Thanks for the info.
DB


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

I know if my shooting does not improve over the next week.....Im not going.........


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

As of this morning Fort Gordon will be conducting there normal school training. If you have never been to Fort Gordon that translates into ecpecting long lines at the gates during the normal morning rush on weekdays. Weekends are typically not as bad. According to the PMO no visitor pass will be required but double check your insurance and registration before driving up to the gate. Attached is a link to the Fort Gordon public webpage for anyone seeking more information on the area. Hope someone finds it useful.

http://www.gordon.army.mil/


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Dan Turner said:


> DB, The wife and I are staying in the candlewood suites and I asked the clerk how far it was from there and he said that it is only 2 exits down from that hotel. Hope this helps. Spoon, what shoot in ky did you shoot. reason asking is i live on the ky tn and va border and shoot in all three states. Let me know


There is an ASA shoot in London, Ky. It is the end of May this year. I liked that range alot, except for the walking.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Whats the mojor airports close to Augusta.
> 
> Right now Atlanta seems to be the one AA flys into.
> 
> ...


Columbia is 1 hour. Charlotte is 2.5 hours, and Charlotte is a MAJOR airport.

I didn't have any problem getting a reasonably priced hotel from the ASA list in Augusta. Kentucky was another story. Not as many to pick from up there. Kentucky is filling up fast.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

TANC said:


> . Kentucky is filling up fast.



Made my reservations 5 weeks ago. Same place as last year.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I shot with the president of the host club this past weekend and he advised me that you will not be allowed thru the gate if your bow is not in a case.
From what he told me the terrain sounds alot flatter than the previous sight plus they do a control burn every couple years to keep the bugs to a min.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll be there! I hope to be on top of my game. Robbie you'll do very well just shoot your game brother.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Got registered*

Staying at the Super 8. Be there on Thrusday.

Looking forward to shooting some thing new. Fort Gordon

Any info on places to eat just let me know.
DB


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

T's Seafood looks mighty good. check it out 
http://www.tsrestaurant.com/
but dont tell everyone, I want to be able to get a seat.:wink:


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

http://rhineharts.com/

Try this place, but get there as early as possible as it generally fills up quick.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Staying at the Super 8. Be there on Thrusday.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting some thing new. Fort Gordon
> 
> ...



T-Bones has to be the best place in Augusta to eat. GREAT steaks !! If you watched the Masters this past weekend, they even mentioned it on the CBS coverage a couple of times. Everyone eats there when in town.....including us last year.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

_"I shot with the president of the host club this past weekend and he advised me that you will not be allowed thru the gate if your bow is not in a case."_

I seriously doubt this is the case. If it is, there will be a lot of shooters turned away at the gate. Most military sites would have no problem with a bow out of a case. As a matter of fact, if it's in one, you MIGHT get inspected and have to take it out of the case.

However, it is a FACT that you will need a picture ID and proof of vehicle insurance before you will get through the gate. Even the 2008 ASA Tour Guide says that. It's routine procedure on military sites.

And everyone should be aware that, if it's busy, it will take you a while to get through a busy military site gate, so plan ahead. Go early. But, it being the weekend, hopefully there will be reduced traffic since civilian work will likely be limited over the weekend. But keep in mind that, on Sunday morning around 7:00, for example, there are a lot of shooters to get in, and it's not going to be like driving into Wildwood Park last year. It takes time. EVERYONE has to stop at point of entry and show required docs and potentially get inspected. If we are lucky, they will issue some kind of entrance vehicle sticker the first time in that's good through Sunday. Then you just slowly drive by the guard as he inspects it.

This advice from someone that has worked on military sites around the country nearly every month for 26 years and as a civilian. But my disclaimer is that I haven't been on this particular military site. But plan for all the above.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Sunday*



TANC said:


> _"I shot with the president of the host club this past weekend and he advised me that you will not be allowed thru the gate if your bow is not in a case."_
> 
> I seriously doubt this is the case. If it is, there will be a lot of shooters turned away at the gate. Most military sites would have no problem with a bow out of a case. As a matter of fact, if it's in one, you MIGHT get inspected and have to take it out of the case.
> 
> ...


I garantee you best get there early for sure. There going to be a large crowd coming though for that 8:00am shoot time. I surely hope the bows dont have to be in a case or some will be in trouble.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Sounds like a plan. Us Okies love Steaks.*



TANC said:


> T-Bones has to be the best place in Augusta to eat. GREAT steaks !! If you watched the Masters this past weekend, they even mentioned it on the CBS coverage a couple of times. Everyone eats there when in town.....including us last year.


Looking forward to seeing the great state of Georgia again. Be my second shoot in Georgia. Went to Columbus once before.
DB


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

*Hey DB....*

Hey Dan...

The Skipper and I fly into Columbia SC from up here. Then we just get a rental car and drive in to Augusta. I'm sure he could give you more info than I can.. I just go along for the ride! 

See ya in Georgia!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks*



GlowbugAng said:


> Hey Dan...
> 
> The Skipper and I fly into Columbia SC from up here. Then we just get a rental car and drive in to Augusta. I'm sure he could give you more info than I can.. I just go along for the ride!
> 
> See ya in Georgia!


Buddy and me are going to drive. 13hr is a piece of cake. Dont trust them airlines now days. Look forward to seeing you guys there.
DB


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll be there. Several of us are renting some camp sites on base and bringing our campers. It oughtta be fun!


----------

